# An interesting conversation at Dicks



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I went into the Dicks over in Bridgewater Falls to get some arrows for my daughter for Christmas. As I walked back to the hunting section I saw the gun sales guy talking to several people. As I shopped for my arrows I heard the guy saying that "management" had made the decision and that he hoped that they would "get their heads out of their rear-ends" and decide what to do. The people were asking the standard questions as to why/when/how etc. Because I just love starting things I decided to ask a question. It went like this: 
Me: " Can you show me that Mini-14 there on the shelf."
Employee: "Sure, no problem."
Me: "That's a .223 caliber isn't it?"
Employee: "I think so."
Me: Upon seeing the tag, "This says .223 caliber. Isn't that the same as the AR ammo?"
Employee: "Yes, it is. But we're out of it right now. People have been buying it like crazy. I don't know when we're going to get any back in or if we are going to get any back in."
Me: "So, you're willing to sell me a rifle with no idea if I can buy ammo for it here." 
Employee; (looking a bit stricken) "I don't know what 'they' plan to do."

By now, two of the original customers have walked over to where I am standing handling the Mini-14. The wife of one of the guys says:

"Did you just say that gun takes the same ammunition as the AR style guns? Why are you still selling that gun then?"

When the employee didn't answer I looked at her and said, "Because it's not SCARY looking". She looked at the employee and he kind of shrugged his shoulders and didn't say anything.

Makes sense, huh? No real reason other than that. And no conscience from Dicks. IF the guns are truly dangerous, stop selling them. If they're not, stop playing games! Both the AR and the Mini-14 are semi-automatic, both can fire the same number of rounds per second, minute or hour that the other can and both will kill you. So why selective outrage? 

UFM82


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

Demonstrates the muddled thinking demonstrated by far too many people these days...when they bother thinking at all.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

So, what your telling me is I should plan on selling the .223 bolt action I use for coyote hunting because ammo is going to become scarce? I guess I might as well go back to my 22-250 or buy a .243, since those rounds are less deadly.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I've never been able to hit crap with my mini 14 anyway.lol.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

ezbite said:


> I've never been able to hit crap with my mini 14 anyway.lol.


Ya gotta chugg a 6-pack first! -- Tim


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Wow said:


> Ya gotta chugg a 6-pack first! -- Tim
> 
> View attachment 67880


And wear a skirt?? Hahahaha


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

UFM82 said:


> I went into the Dicks over in Bridgewater Falls to get some arrows for my daughter for Christmas. As I walked back to the hunting section I saw the gun sales guy talking to several people. As I shopped for my arrows I heard the guy saying that "management" had made the decision and that he hoped that they would "get their heads out of their rear-ends" and decide what to do. The people were asking the standard questions as to why/when/how etc. Because I just love starting things I decided to ask a question. It went like this:
> Me: " Can you show me that Mini-14 there on the shelf."
> Employee: "Sure, no problem."
> Me: "That's a .223 caliber isn't it?"
> ...


Way to stir them up and help to get the mini 14 on the banned list....Good job!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

ezbite said:


> I've never been able to hit crap with my mini 14 anyway.lol.


Theres your answer OP


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> Way to stir them up and help to get the mini 14 on the banned list....Good job!


*100

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> Way to stir them up and help to get the mini 14 on the banned list....Good job!


Huh ????


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

UFM82 said:


> I went into the Dicks over in Bridgewater Falls to get some arrows for my daughter for Christmas. As I walked back to the hunting section I saw the gun sales guy talking to several people. As I shopped for my arrows I heard the guy saying that "management" had made the decision and that he hoped that they would "get their heads out of their rear-ends" and decide what to do. The people were asking the standard questions as to why/when/how etc. Because I just love starting things I decided to ask a question. It went like this:
> 
> UFM82


And u accomplished what? Scaring some low-level clerk who has absolutely nothing to say about Dick's policies?


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

rod bender bob said:


> And u accomplished what? Scaring some low-level clerk who has absolutely nothing to say about Dick's policies?


I feel like he may have made a few more people reconsider their view of what an assault weapon really is... I hope that conversation is happening all over the nation right now.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I really have no desire to own an AR style gun. It is not that I have anything against them. I see a rifle with a beautiful wood stock, long elegant barrel... Just seems more, ahh, beautiful. I have never looked at AR style rifle and thought man, that is a beautiful rifle. Just dont get those feelings from them.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have found that if you go to a big box store to buy a firearm you better know what you want before walking in the door, the sales person most likely has no idea. If you want information go to a real gun store. I know a little about guns and own a couple, computors on the other hand I feel the same about and know nothing although I have three laptops and just bought an Ipad. I will never walk through the doors of a best buy again in my life time. They scr--ed me twice in one day, I was so mad I left my soon to be college bound daughter in the truck so she could not testify against me.


----------

